# Autopeças (Setor/Rubro)



## Juventude

Amigos
¿Cómo se llama el sector que produce piezas para autos, los proveedores para las montadoras (KIA, Toyota, Honda, Tata etc.)?

"La empresa XXX inició sus actividades en 1980 en el rubro de "*autopeças*"".

Autopiezas me suena portuñol....

Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## Vanda

Você deu uma olhadinha no dicionário?


----------



## Juventude

Oi Vanda
Sim, mas o dicionário diz "pieza de automóvil" ou "accesorio de automóvil" e penso que este não significa o setor...eu coloquei no google "sector de piezas de automóvil" e saiu pouquíssimos resultados. Como "autopiezas" vi que no México tem pouco resultados, e mais como "loja de auto-peças".

Estou certo?
Eduardo


----------



## Vanda

Não ponho a mão no fogo, mas acho que é industria de autopiezas, contudo todas essas páginas em espanhol falando de i_ndustria de autopiezas _se referem a indústrias no Brasil...


> En Argentina hay una fuerte *industria de auto-piezas* o auto-partes



É, parece que, pelo menos na Argentina, é autopartes.


----------



## Juventude

Autopartes!!!

Perfecto!!! En México también lo dicen así...
Gracias


----------



## Mangato

Aquí donde vivo, existe una importante industria de "autopartes",  sólo que les denominan *componentes*. Ya sé que es un término muy impreciso porque podrían ser componentes para cualquier otro producto, pero el nombre se quedó así. Componentes  para el automóvil. Y a esta industria agrupada se le denominó "cluster del automovil"


----------



## Tomby

Hablo sólo de España: aquí pienso que nadie sabría lo que es una industria de "autopartes". Creo que lo más apropiado aquí sería hablar de "industria de componentes o piezas para el automóvil". En otros países hispanohablantes no lo sé.
¡Saludos!
TT.

Sé que me puedo apartar algo del tema, pero existe también la industria de "autorecambios", aunque su nombre va asociado al recambio de piezas de un automóvil usado.
Es algo que me acaba de venir a la memoria. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## jazyk

Mas que conste que se chama/deveria chamar/se _auto*r*recambios_ para manter forte o som do r.


----------



## Tomby

jazyk said:


> Mas que conste que se chama/deveria chamar/se _auto*r*recambios_ para manter forte o som do r.


Tienes razón, pero parece ser que no es así.
Ahora estaba viendo la página oficial de la Dirección General de Tráfico (España) y hablaba de "semiremolque" y no de "remir*r*emolque". Sería el mismo caso. En fin, un saludo.
TT


----------



## Mangato

Ocurre que en aquellas palabras compuestas formadas por un prefijo+ palabra que comineza por *r* inicialmente se suelen escribir separadas por un guión. Al popularizarse, el guión termina por desaparecer y continuamos escribiendo las dos palabras unidas, pero manteniendo  su fonética habitual. Estuve buscando en la gramática de la RAE pero no localicé nada al respecto.

Si haces una consulta en Google para *autorecambios*, aparecen 25.700 resultados. Si escribes *autorrecambios* encontrarás 34.000 y una advertencia. _Quizás quiso decir autorecambios._
Por cierto ninguna de las dos palabras aparecen (aún) en el DRAE.

Saludos, 

MG


----------



## jazyk

> Ocurre que en aquellas palabras compuestas formadas por un prefijo+ palabra que comineza por *r* inicialmente se suelen escribir separadas por un guión.


No. Véase aquí y aquí.



> Al popularizarse, el guión termina por desaparecer y continuamos escribiendo las dos palabras unidas, pero manteniendo su fonética habitual.


Tampoco. Véaseaquí.

Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas


----------



## Mangato

jazyk said:


> No. Véase aquí y aquí.
> 
> Tampoco. Véase aquí.
> 
> Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas


 
*2. *Acortamiento de _automóvil _usado como elemento compositivo prefijo para generar voces que tienen que ver con este tipo de vehículos, como _autoescuela _(‘lugar donde se aprende a manejar automóviles’), _autopista_ (‘carretera donde los automóviles circulan a gran velocidad’) o _autocine _(‘recinto al aire libre donde se proyecta una película que se puede seguir desde el interior de un automóvil’)._Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas_

No entiendo porque repites 3 veces el mismo enlace, que por otra parte no contradice en nada lo que digo. 

Resulta obvio que en el caso comentado, auto se refiere a lo expuesto en el punto dos. Abreviación de atomóvil, utilizada como partícula compositiva. EVIDENTE.

De ahí a deducir que la norma ortográfica impone utilizar la doble *r*, exige aportar normas concretas o nuevos argumentos. Lo demás es negar la evidencia. Se usa así, bien o mal, nos guste o no, aceptado o por aceptar, incluso por organismos oficiales. Y si existe una norma específica del organismo o autoridad competente, me gustaría conocerla.
Mientras tanto encontraremos diariamente en publicidad y prensa escrita* auto recambios, auto-recambios, autorrecambios y autorecambios.*
En cuanto al uso del guion como nexo de uniónentre palabras, dice la RAE http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=guion

Por último una reflexión. Los idiomas son vivos, y evolutivos. Son las normas las que, además de regularlas, se adaptan a las lenguas, frecuentemente con una lamentable demora que las hace perfectamente inútiles. Los integrismos idiomáticos, conducen a la existencia de un idioma culto para la exclusiva utilizaciaciónde una élite reducida, mientras que una inmensa mayoría habla una lengua diferente. A mí personalmente, me parece que esto es repetir los errores de la historia, y que la cultura nunca puede ser patrimonio exclusivo de unos pocos.

Saludos

MG


----------



## jazyk

Todo muy bonito y filosófico, pero sigue incorrecto escribir autorecambio de la misma forma que es incorrecto escribir teremoto. Me parece una regla tan sencilla. Pero ya expuse las reglas, hagan como les parezca.

Mangato, en cuanto a los enlaces, hubo un problema técnico, por eso apareció el mismo tres veces. Ya lo he arreglado.


----------

